# Official, Isaiah Crowell Thread.... Has He Changed?



## brownceluse (Mar 5, 2012)

I know it's early, but I dont have much else to do. Anyway I just wanted to start this thread in wake of alot rumors coming out of Athens about Crowell. His freshmen numbers were pretty dang good seeing as how he was on the sidelines ALOT! This article brings to light about how much time he missed. Enloy it!!! http://www.dawgbark.net/blog.aspx?blog=399


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 5, 2012)

if Crowell doesn't change we will get to see alot of other rb's in our suddenly full back field. With Samuels, Hardon, Malcome, Gurley and Marshall all wanting carries, Crowell better get his act together if he wants to get carries and pt.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 5, 2012)

westcobbdog said:


> if Crowell doesn't change we will get to see alot of other rb's in our suddenly full back field. With Samuels, Hardon, Malcome, Gurley and Marshall all wanting carries, Crowell better get his act together if he wants to get carries and pt.



I think it's a good sign with him becoming a leader in the weight room. Thats a step in the right direction!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Mar 5, 2012)

I want to see it on the field and not paper.

He, Marshall and Gurley have the makings of something special.


----------



## olcowman (Mar 5, 2012)

Well I agree it's a little early but.... The Dawgs are the next BCS champions (with or without Crowell) and regardless of Bobo's idiotic playcalling they will go undefeated and face Alabama in an unprecedented second BCS/SEC showdown after beating the Tide 54 - 3 in the SEC Championship...

Oh I almost forgot... Dawgs will close the regular season with a 101 - 0 romp over Tech, which will cap Paul Johnson's last season with the Jackets... who in turn will hire Muschamp following his leaving Florida in disgrace after a 60 - 0 tail-whipping handed to the Gators by Georgia earlier in the year in Jacksonville. 

Trying to keep things in perspective... but things do look up for the Dawgs this coming season...


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 5, 2012)

olcowman said:


> Well I agree it's a little early but.... The Dawgs are the next BCS champions (with or without Crowell) and regardless of Bobo's idiotic playcalling they will go undefeated and face Alabama in an unprecedented second BCS/SEC showdown after beating the Tide 54 - 3 in the SEC Championship...
> 
> Oh I almost forgot... Dawgs will close the regular season with a 101 - 0 romp over Tech, which will cap Paul Johnson's last season with the Jackets... who in turn will hire Muschamp following his leaving Florida in disgrace after a 60 - 0 tail-whipping handed to the Gators by Georgia earlier in the year in Jacksonville.
> 
> Trying to keep things in perspective... but things do look up for the Dawgs this coming season...


I'll take it because it's all I got until Sept.


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 5, 2012)

Last Friday night I got together with a few buds at a local watering hole, 2 guys are huge UGA boosters, 1 guy is a position coach/recruiting guru at BAMA and another guys is fairly well connected throughout the SEC...they all seemed to think that Crowell may have turned the corner, and should be very good this season.


----------



## chadair (Mar 5, 2012)

olcowman said:


> Muschamp following his leaving Florida in disgrace after a 60 - 0 tail-whipping handed to the Gators by Georgia earlier in the year in Jacksonville.


I'll take Florida and 59 today before the season ever starts so u don't think i'm on the bandwagon!!


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 6, 2012)

Reports are that he seems to have his head screwed on better this year.  His senior mentor is keeping him focused.

The bottom line was and is, will we have a line that can set him free.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Mar 6, 2012)

MudDucker said:


> The bottom line was and is, will we have a line that can set him free.



The Truth will set you free.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 6, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> Last Friday night I got together with a few buds at a local watering hole, 2 guys are huge UGA boosters, 1 guy is a position coach/recruiting guru at BAMA and another guys is fairly well connected throughout the SEC...they all seemed to think that Crowell may have turned the corner, and should be very good this season.



Rip if your going to be rubbing elbows with folk you need to start asking a few of us gon'ers to join yall. Come on man! Nah thats what this thread is about. From what i'm hearing he has turned the corner. Whether it be Marshall, Gurley showing up I dont care. He gets it now. I cant wait to get up there and watch some practices....


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 6, 2012)

David Mills said:


> The Truth will set you free.



Troll........


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 6, 2012)

chadair said:


> I'll take Florida and 59 today before the season ever starts so u don't think i'm on the bandwagon!!



Just how big of a boy are you?


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 6, 2012)

Go dawgs!


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Mar 6, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I think it's a good sign with him becoming a leader in the weight room. Thats a step in the right direction!



Glad he is leading in the weight room.I'm still not sold on the Dawgs overall S&C program.Wait and see what year 2 brings.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 6, 2012)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> Glad he is leading in the weight room.I'm still not sold on the Dawgs overall S&C program.Wait and see what year 2 brings.



This will be the year that we should see the difference.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 7, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> This will be the year that we should see the difference.



I agree brown. Year two is usually the year. Go Dawgs!


----------



## fatboy84 (Mar 7, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Just how big of a boy are you?



He's purty stinking big......around the middle.


----------



## AccUbonD (Mar 7, 2012)

Glad Crowell chose UGA!!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 7, 2012)

AccUbonD said:


> Glad Crowell chose UGA!!



Me too! Im also glad UT chose Derek Dooley!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 7, 2012)

fatboy84 said:


> He's purty stinking big......around the middle.


----------



## AccUbonD (Mar 7, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Me too! Im also glad UT chose Derek Dooley!



What Crowell needs right now in this stage of his career is someone to look up to and guide him..... Maybe say someone like Da'rick Rogers.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 7, 2012)

AccUbonD said:


> What Crowell needs right now in this stage of his career is someone to look up to and guide him..... Maybe say someone like Da'rick Rogers.:



 nice try!


----------



## chadair (Mar 7, 2012)

fatboy84 said:


> He's purty stinking big......around the middle.





brownceluse said:


>



don't feed the peanut gallery!!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 7, 2012)

chadair said:


> don't feed the peanut gallery!!



:d.


----------



## nickel back (Mar 8, 2012)

summer has not rolled around yet,going to hold my comments for a little longer but,I hope what they are saying is true anD he sticks to it.

GO!! DAWGS!!


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 8, 2012)

AccUbonD said:


> What Crowell needs right now in this stage of his career is someone to look up to and guide him..... Maybe say someone like Da'rick Rogers.



What you need is professional help.  You are suffering from the worst case of Tennessian Cluelessness that I have ever seen.  It is treatable.  It requires two things: 1) put down the Tennessee sipping whiskey, it ain't for gulping and 2) a brain transplant ... or rather a brain implant, as it seems the cause is the lack of one to begin with.


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 8, 2012)

I just hope he don't "get hurt" at the beginning of the season.

He seemed kinda FRAGILE last yr. Sure took a long to heal up.  Heck if he gets hurt in the first game, he may not heal up the whole season. Seems that was the "excuse" for him last yr.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 10, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> I just hope he don't "get hurt" at the beginning of the season.
> 
> He seemed kinda FRAGILE last yr. Sure took a long to heal up.  Heck if he gets hurt in the first game, he may not heal up the whole season. Seems that was the "excuse" for him last yr.



If he plays fragile this year he will watch Marshall Malcombe, Gurley, Samuel, Thomas, and even little ol Harton play while he's being fragile.


----------



## nickel back (Mar 10, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> If he plays fragile this year he will watch Marshall Malcombe, Gurley, Samuel, Thomas, and even little ol Harton play while he's being fragile.



yep...


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 10, 2012)

I also hope he doesn't screw up again and some UGA fans try to make excuses for him. 
I graduated from high school and was "mature" enough to know right from wrong and would have paid a higher price than he did for his drug deal because I wasn't a star football player.

To me being a true fan means admitting and pointing out the faults and problems with your team.  Not acting like everything is ok and the "kids" are perfect.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 10, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> I also hope he doesn't screw up again and some UGA fans try to make excuses for him.
> I graduated from high school and was "mature" enough to know right from wrong and would have paid a higher price than he did for his drug deal because I wasn't a star football player.
> 
> To me being a true fan means admitting and pointing out the faults and problems with your team.  Not acting like everything is ok and the "kids" are perfect.



I also graduated HS and party like a rock star until I got married. If I wasnt lucky I wouldnt even be able to vote, but with alittle luck and Gods grace I can vote and i'm still breathing. I have no faith in kids, more so in the ones with no raising today. I'm gald a few older folks never gave up on me.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Mar 12, 2012)

The article says "imagine a bigger, stronger, and faster Crowell in 2012"  That's nice to think about.  It also said "starting" tight end Arthur Lynch.  Didn't know he was named a starter.  Not that I have a problem with that.


----------



## nickel back (Mar 12, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I also graduated HS and party like a rock star until I got married. If I wasnt lucky I wouldnt even be able to vote, but with alittle luck and Gods grace I can vote and i'm still breathing. I have no faith in kids, more so in the ones with no raising today. I'm gald a few older folks never gave up on me.



x2...


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 12, 2012)

Bet you also had your butt whipped too. How many times did you get caught doing illegal activities? 

kids?  They are over 18 yrs old, last time I checked that makes a person an adult.  But if you really have no problem with "kids" smoking dope, then well I really don't know what to say.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 12, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Bet you also had your butt whipped too. How many times did you get caught doing illegal activities?
> 
> kids?  They are over 18 yrs old, last time I checked that makes a person an adult.  But if you really have no problem with "kids" smoking dope, then well I really don't know what to say.



Want some grass bro?


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Mar 12, 2012)

I don't think there is a thing wrong with "dope" other than it is illegal.  Now athletes getting caught with it...sometimes bad luck and others just plain stupidity.  Nobody will know if Crowell is seeing the light or not until the fall or maybe after.  From everything I have seen thus far the guy acts like a punk with an ego problem.  However you guys are right, people can change.  I hope the guy gets that change and becomes better because of it.  He has a lot of tallent and everybody deserves a second chance.  Having said that I also hope the next time he gets the ball against GT one of out players lays a hit on him making him wish he never picked up a football.  Cheers!


----------



## nickel back (Mar 13, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Bet you also had your butt whipped too. How many times did you get caught doing illegal activities?
> 
> kids?  They are over 18 yrs old, last time I checked that makes a person an adult.  But if you really have no problem with "kids" smoking dope, then well I really don't know what to say.



got caught a few times meet some good folks during my wild times and learned a lot from them,thank God I was not perfect and had my share of stupid moves and dumb ideas 

my past is what made me.......just saying


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 13, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Bet you also had your butt whipped too. How many times did you get caught doing illegal activities?
> 
> kids?  They are over 18 yrs old, last time I checked that makes a person an adult.  But if you really have no problem with "kids" smoking dope, then well I really don't know what to say.



All I can tell ya emu is 18 is older than 17 and younger than 19. I can also tell ya that at that age you should know right from wrong. I did, but chose to do what I wanted to do instead of what I should do. It cost me. But now that i'm 35 I can tell you that at 18 I was young and dumb. There is no way I would take the chances I took at that age. Probably because of life leasons, but I think alot of it is due to maturity. That comes with age. I guess what i'm trying  to say is these kids have no raising. I work in their neighborhoods every day. I see it day in and day out. 90% of them have no Daddy. They become a product of their enviroment. Is it right? NO. But it is a fact. I expect them to act that way. Does that mean I see no problem with getting drunk or smoking weed? No NO NO! Look at Metenburger. He was raised in the suburbs. His momma has been CMR secretary for 11 years. Kids make stupid decisions. He got to drinking and messed up bad. He had to learn a hard leason. Dont think in any way shape or form that I condone what these kids do. Because i dont. I just dont exspect much more. Dont think for a minute that Saban doesnt deal with same issues at Bama though, and think he has a one srtike your out mentality. Because he dont.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 13, 2012)

nickel back said:


> got caught a few times meet some good folks during my wild times and learned a lot from them,thank God I was not perfect and had my share of stupid moves and dumb ideas
> 
> my past is what made me.......just saying


Exactly!


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh for heavan's sake.


----------



## fairhopebama (Mar 13, 2012)

sometimes you want to blame it on these kids coming into a new environment and not mature enough to handle it. The problem is they are doing these things in highschool  and it carries over in greater fashion in college. I think Crowell straightens up his act out of neccessity. He should know with the backs that UGA has there now that one slip up and he could be gone. There is a RB that Bama signed this year that I have my doubts about him keeping his nose clean and making the right choices to contribute to the team.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 13, 2012)

fairhope said:


> sometimes you want to blame it on these kids coming into a new environment and not mature enough to handle it. The problem is they are doing these things in highschool  and it carries over in greater fashion in college. I think Crowell straightens up his act out of neccessity. He should know with the backs that UGA has there now that one slip up and he could be gone. There is a RB that Bama signed this year that I have my doubts about him keeping his nose clean and making the right choices to contribute to the team.



I like it.


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 13, 2012)

Great post, Fairhope.  It does start in high school for the very same reasons, it get swept under the rugs so to speak.  We will turn an idle hand to a little criminal activity such as dope smoking, but if that same kid assaults another then it's a problem, why?  Wrong is wrong. I believe in 2nd chances too, believe me, I had a few, but I also believe that if these types of things and issues were dealt with a little more harshly, then we wouldn't have the recurrences.

I get sick and tired of hearing about this, it seems it's almost commonplace in certain schools. Yes Saban has problems, but don't think for one minute that he is as lienient as Richt.  I mean come on man, how many times have we seen "immature" kids mess up under Richt again, and again, and again, and....  Till he FINALLY has to do something.

Kick em out of school and do not let them play for any school for an entire yr. 

Let me ask you this, do you feel kids are less respectful in general than when we were kids?  It may be because they have no daddy, but guess what, 18 yr olds can fight for this country and vote, they should also be disciplined like an adult. If they are given adult priviledges, then treat em like adults.  I mean where do we draw the line. 

brownceluse, do you not get tired of hearing about GA players making the news for criminal activity all the time. Yes Bama and other schools have thier problems but I bet you if the had as big a problem as UGA it would be on here and in the news just as often, but I just can't seem to find a bama player or Gator player in the news for wrong doing as often as ga.

Besides even if every other college program has thugs, why not let UGa be the college to set the standard.I do know for a fact that Vandy doesn't put up with it nor with the academic dumbness that UGa does. Why does a good football team have to be composed of thugs and morons?  Just curious.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 13, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Great post, Fairhope.  It does start in high school for the very same reasons, it get swept under the rugs so to speak.  We will turn an idle hand to a little criminal activity such as dope smoking, but if that same kid assaults another then it's a problem, why?  Wrong is wrong. I believe in 2nd chances too, believe me, I had a few, but I also believe that if these types of things and issues were dealt with a little more harshly, then we wouldn't have the recurrences.
> 
> I get sick and tired of hearing about this, it seems it's almost commonplace in certain schools. Yes Saban has problems, but don't think for one minute that he is as lienient as Richt.  I mean come on man, how many times have we seen "immature" kids mess up under Richt again, and again, and again, and....  Till he FINALLY has to do something.
> 
> ...


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 13, 2012)

Yawn.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 13, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yawn.



You tired?


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 13, 2012)

42-10


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 13, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> You tired?



Not tired per se, just tired of the repetitiveness of certain things.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 13, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Not tired per se, just tired of the repetitiveness of certain things.



i concur


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 13, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> 42-10



Go back under your rock! Troll!


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 13, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Not tired per se, just tired of the repetitiveness of certain things.



I have to agree with you there....


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 13, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> My name is Jeff and I like to shave my legs and wear womens underwear when I go hunting.



Weirdo


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 13, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Weirdo



Is that the best you got? I thought you crazy cajuns could do better than that. You must have a contact high from hanging with the honey badger.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 13, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Is that the best you got? I thought you crazy cajuns could do better than that. You must have a contact high from hanging with the honey badger.



That's the best I can do without getting in trouble.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 13, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> That's the best I can do without getting in trouble.



Got to be careful or you'll get the boot around here.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 13, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Got to be careful or you'll get the boot around here.



That's exactly the same phrase that Saban tells all his under-performing players


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 13, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> That's exactly the same phrase that Saban tells all his under performing players



Careful or the cult will come after you.  You know, the debil worshipers.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 13, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Careful or the cult will come after you.  You know, the debil worshipers.



They know deep down inside that they're lucky to have gotten a second chance to beat LSU. That's why they're crowing so much about this latest title. Little man syndrome...


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 13, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> That's exactly the same phrase that Saban tells all his under-performing players





South GA Dawg said:


> Careful or the cult will come after you.  You know, the debil worshipers.



Yall better not talk about Saban.... Unless yall can take the back lash!


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 13, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> They know deep down inside that they're lucky to have gotten a second chance to beat LSU. That's why they're crowing so much about this latest title. Little man syndrome...



Yeah, come to think of it, one of the louder ones is kind of a shrimp.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 13, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Yall better not talk about Saban.... Unless yall can take the back lash!



I've got plenty of holy water.  Richt is the reverand you know.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 13, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Yall better not talk about Saban.... Unless yall can take the back lash!



Saban knows who his Daddy is....


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 13, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Saban knows who his Daddy is....


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 13, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> I've got plenty of holy water.  Richt is the reverand you know.


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 14, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> emusmacker said:
> 
> 
> > Great post, Fairhope.  It does start in high school for the very same reasons, it get swept under the rugs so to speak.  We will turn an idle hand to a little criminal activity such as dope smoking, but if that same kid assaults another then it's a problem, why?  Wrong is wrong. I believe in 2nd chances too, believe me, I had a few, but I also believe that if these types of things and issues were dealt with a little more harshly, then we wouldn't have the recurrences.
> ...


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 14, 2012)

Mett. Is not a thug. Just a kid that messed up bad. Pretty sure he had a good raising. As far as the thugs go its the majority. Its where they get the majority of the talent from.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 14, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> brownceluse said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with you about the thugs. Exp[lain to me how Metenberger had a thug life.  Also, they are 18 but some keep doing it when they are 19 and 20 and 21, how old do they have to be before they become adults and not kids.
> ...


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 14, 2012)

Also, for those who constantly gripe about Richt and how he "doesn't have that killer instinct", "will never bring us a NC", "is too nice to compete at the highest level", you need not make that argument if you are going to make these declarations about how you hate thuggery.

Because you are essentially saying that you want a coach who is willing to do what needs to be done, whatever that is, to bring you a NC and not a guy who is all concerned with what is ethical and trying to be a positive influence.

Saban does not have that problem.  He cares about one thing and one thing only, winning.  No, I can not prove that he has ever cheated, but partisanship aside, would any of us really be surprised if we found out that he had or that he did?  No, we wouldn't.  He is going to do whatever he has to do to win.  Richt will not.

So you can not talk about how much you hate thuggery and also talk about wanting a guy who is not a Dudley Do Right and will do what has to be done to win.  That's hypocrisy.

Do you have to cheat to win it all in CFB now?  Probably a little.  And if you don't have to, it is sure a whole heck of a lot easier if you do.


----------



## riprap (Mar 14, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> emusmacker said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think anybody LIKES watching them screw up.
> ...


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 14, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Also, for those who constantly gripe about Richt and how he "doesn't have that killer instinct", "will never bring us a NC", "is too nice to compete at the highest level", you need not make that argument if you are going to make these declarations about how you hate thuggery.
> 
> Because you are essentially saying that you want a coach who is willing to do what needs to be done, whatever that is, to bring you a NC and not a guy who is all concerned with what is ethical and trying to be a positive influence.
> 
> ...



So then SGD you're ok with Richt's mediocre coaching?  Then please do not ever post another comment on here about how you wish he was gone. ( Remember your posts from season before last when you were"fed up"?) because you then will become a hypocrit and will no longer be able to comment on others saying negative things.

Also let me ask you, do you seriously believe Richt has what it takes to win a Nat. Championship?  He has had wayy better talent than Fla, and Bama, and Auburn but still comes up short. Why, please tell me Mr Richt expert.  And when you are answering me that question leave your homerism and Richt love out of it. Be honest in your answer. I like Richt, I truly believe he is a great person and a role model, but great people and role models ain't always the best coaches.  One more question, do you feel that Richt is fair in hs punishment of players for being dufuses?  

I can't stand Saban, but I'm not blind to the fact that he doesn't put up with much junk. Tell you what, do a comparison over the last 4 yrs of which team and coach has had more crimes committed by their players and then preach about doing what it takes to win.

richt will let a pot head continue to play and keep "hoping" he'll mature yet can't win a Nat title, but Saban will tolerate a little pot headedness, then bye, bye baby and win a Title. Exactly what is it that Saban has over Richt that makes him so much better if according to you the thuggery is equal?


----------



## riprap (Mar 14, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> So then SGD you're ok with Richt's mediocre coaching?  Then please do not ever post another comment on here about how you wish he was gone. ( Remember your posts from season before last when you were"fed up"?) because you then will become a hypocrit and will no longer be able to comment on others saying negative things.
> 
> Also let me ask you, do you seriously believe Richt has what it takes to win a Nat. Championship?  He has had wayy better talent than Fla, and Bama, and Auburn but still comes up short. Why, please tell me Mr Richt expert.  And when you are answering me that question leave your homerism and Richt love out of it. Be honest in your answer. I like Richt, I truly believe he is a great person and a role model, but great people and role models ain't always the best coaches.  One more question, do you feel that Richt is fair in hs punishment of players for being dufuses?
> 
> ...



It's all about how the situation is handled. You can't tell me these others schools' players are not comitting crimes. You let a reporter or police officer interfere with a NC in Tuscaloosa and there will be a lynching.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 14, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> So then SGD you're ok with Richt's mediocre coaching?  Then please do not ever post another comment on here about how you wish he was gone. ( Remember your posts from season before last when you were"fed up"?) because you then will become a hypocrit and will no longer be able to comment on others saying negative things.
> 
> Also let me ask you, do you seriously believe Richt has what it takes to win a Nat. Championship?  He has had wayy better talent than Fla, and Bama, and Auburn but still comes up short. Why, please tell me Mr Richt expert.  And when you are answering me that question leave your homerism and Richt love out of it. Be honest in your answer. I like Richt, I truly believe he is a great person and a role model, but great people and role models ain't always the best coaches.  One more question, do you feel that Richt is fair in hs punishment of players for being dufuses?
> 
> ...



LOL.  This is so silly.  You get so threatened by people disagreeing with you.  

Yes I do believe that Richt has what it takes to win a NC.  I am not personally delivering you a guarantee that he will do it.  So please spare me any future "See I told you blah blah". if he doesn't. But yes I think he is a good enough coach to do it.  I prefer the Woody Hayes/Bear Bryant style.  It's how I was raised so I identify with that and naturally prefer it.  But I don't think it is necessary to win.

It's intresting that you talk about how Saban takes no crap.  Saban basically cuts people.  So it is not ethics that causes him to cut somebody loose.  And you honestly believe that he would have thrown Trent Richardson off the team for popping on a drug test?

Take a look at how other coaches handle players failing drug tests and how stringent their policies are versus Richt's, then get back to me about how easy he is on them.  I know you won't but if you did, you might be surprised at what you might find.

As for crimes, it is out of hand.  I agree.  I also know that the cops in T town will turn their heads when it comes to football players.  And there aint been Florida coach that gave a rip what any of their players did in a very long time.  Spurrier basically let Garcia make a mockery of him.  Miles awarded Mett a scholly after Richt kicked him off the team.

Is there a problem with how Marshall and friends were dealt with, was that too soft?  Demetre Baker (freshman linebacker kicked off the team for DUI)?

Look, we've had enough exchanges that I know your schtik.  You grouse about how soft Richt is and how much worse our players are than everybody else's.  Then if anybody offers a little different perspective, you paint them as a pantie waste softie all the while pounding your chest about how much crap you don't take and how tough you had it.

I never claimed to be a "Richt expert".  You aren't particularly witty so your sarcasm just makes you sound jerky.  I'm not the least bit impressed with your tough guy act so spare me that.  I don't consider Richt's record to be "mediocre" when compared with the overwhelming majority of the head coaches in college football.  That's even more true when you consider what conference he coaches in.

I lost patience with his unwillingness to deal with the issue of Willie Martinez's incompetence or the issues with our S&C program.

He dealt with both.

I am not a schil for Mark Richt, although I'm sure that you will continue to try and portray me as one because you aren't mature enough to see it for what it is.  

I want UGA to win a NC.  But I'm not going to parrot the tired old internet meme that I keep seeing from some.

Also, please do not pm me after this telling me that you didn't mean to make me mad etc. as you have done before.  I do not care whether or not you like my posts or respect my opinions.  And your "Well Mr. Richt expert."  and "he thinks they are just 'poor kids'" or "you just accept thuggery" are nothing but an admission that you are getting emotional.

Richt is not a perfect coach but he's a dang good one.  Our players act like idiots sometimes.  So do players everywhere else.  You must not have the issue with it that you claim because you continue to watch.  Either stop supporting it by not watching, or get off of your high horse.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 14, 2012)

op2:

Emusmacker has become the new Proside


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 15, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> op2:
> 
> Emusmacker has become the new Proside



He started his own facebook, imaginary TV show?


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 15, 2012)

Yawn.........


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 15, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Yawn.........



You watching old "Sports Minute" reruns???


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 15, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> You watching old "Sports Minute" reruns???



Nah,,, just playing along here........


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 16, 2012)

SGD I also have stated that Richt is a good coach his record will speak for that. 

funny how you switch up your opinion of him after a "turn around" season. fair weather mean anything to you.  I do thinkl he's soft, and don't think he has what it takes to win a Nat Championship. I hope you do get the chance to say "told you so" on that one. I want a NC too, but I also don't like making excuse for "kids" that do wrong. the Mett ordeal, the only reason he was let go was he wasn't a starter, and the Martinez deal. richt was pretty much forced into firing him, then almost cried when he did.  

again, remember your Fire Richt posts, go back and read em, I know you won't, and the next time UGA goes with a 6 win season don't start crying about how Richt needs to be gone because of your frustration. That excuse is really LAME.

I also don't care whether you like my comments or not either. I don't post em to make you happy. I tell how I feel, my opinion. I do believe that colleges should be stricter and have a higher disciplinary standard. the reason they don't is they want to win regardless. to agree with that mentality is part of the problem, am I wrong for wanting more and stricter discipline?  according to you Proabably so, but like I said, I'm not perfect, and have also made some dumb mistakes, but I'm not going to go along with it and use the excuse that they are just "kids". Last time I checked, an 18 yr old is an adult.  Ok, let's give it to them, 18 is young and not fully mature, but how bout thoise that have been there for 3 yrs or so, they know the system, and should be matured enough to know bwtter, yet some want to make excuses for them.  

I'm not going to agree with thuggery and yes every school ahs em, but I also ain't ignorant to think that there are other coaches that deal with problems a lil swifter and stricter than Richt. He definitely ain't the strictest.  some actually think he's soo strict, I firmly believe that his first 4 yrs there he was respected and "feared" more than now. Why, because he had more discipline, I hop SGD that even you can see that. But you will argue and say there's no difference in his respect. But that's your opinion, and I have mine.

I don't get emotional over some dude disagreeing on me and his homerism for his team. Life is too short. I will smack talk, and argue with you but it's nothing personal, you make it that way.  I disagree with you and you fire back, then criticize me for getting emotional. Dude lighten up it's a sports forum, and don't be mad at me cause your boy Richt ain't National Championship caliber.    Wonder how you felt about Donnan,  and Goff, you probably also believed they were NC caliber coaches.  Right?  

again, pleas spare us your "Fire Richt" frustration threads and comments because that shows you are getting too emotional.  

have a good night.


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 16, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Nah,,, just playing along here........



Hey Jeff, you ain't gotta play along, you can say how you truly feel. I can take it, I won't get all bent and "emotional" like some do.  

You also ain't gotta agree with me, all I do is state my opinion and may disagree with yours, but trust me it ain't personal.

I'm a huge UGA fan but I also ain't afraid to admit they have faults and don't let my homerism blind me on the facts that are before us.


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 16, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> op2:
> 
> Emusmacker has become the new Proside



And Les Miles is still the cajun troll that really never says anything intelligent.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 16, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> And Les Miles is still the cajun troll that really never says anything intelligent.



Someone's a little touchy ain't they.


----------



## MCBUCK (Mar 16, 2012)

Is there _any_ chance of this thread getting back on topic?


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 16, 2012)

MCBUCK said:


> Is there _any_ chance of this thread getting back on topic?



Moe the horse is dead and beaten at this point.

Crowell will either straighten up and fly right, having learned from his screw ups, or he won't.

If he doesn't, Marshall and Gurley will get all the carries they can stand.

And hey, if Crowell ends up not being a starter, who cares what happens to him?


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm more concerned with the fact that our starting corners will be MIA at the beginning of the season adn we just could not stand it and had to put our best receiver at corner.  No way that could blow up in our faces.  Nah, that could never happen.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 16, 2012)

MCBUCK said:


> Is there _any_ chance of this thread getting back on topic?



Sure there is 



brownceluse said:


> I know it's early, but I dont have much else to do. Anyway I just wanted to start this thread in wake of alot rumors coming out of Athens about Crowell. His freshmen numbers were pretty dang good seeing as how he was on the sidelines ALOT! This article brings to light about how much time he missed. Enloy it!!! http://www.dawgbark.net/blog.aspx?blog=399



It will be interesting to see if Crowell can live up to the hype , stay healthy all season, keep his nose clean enough to stay out of trouble, and contibute to the team with some meaningful yards gained.

Just seems like Georgia has had an inordinate amount players getting themselves into trouble the past few years. Makes you wonder why.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 16, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> I'm more concerned with the fact that our starting corners will be MIA at the beginning of the season adn we just could not stand it and had to put our best receiver at corner.  No way that could blow up in our faces.  Nah, that could never happen.



Going against Mizzou and James Franklin (in their house) without your starting CBs is not the way you want to start SEC play. Hope y'all can pull that one out.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 16, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Going against Mizzou and James Franklin (in their house) without your starting CBs is not the way you want to start SEC play. Hope y'all can pull that one out.



Not worried about the Buffalo game.  Me and you could be starting at corner and I think we would be fine.

That Missouri game is a different story though.  From what I hear, they are going to be a hand full offensively.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 16, 2012)

Only one i'm worried about is Mizzu. But I aint freaking out over it. Our front 7 is pretty dang stout. We will enough to hang on I think.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 16, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Only one i'm worried about is Mizzu. But I aint freaking out over it. Our front 7 is pretty dang stout. We will enough to hang on I think.



I agree.


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 16, 2012)

We should stii be fine against Mizzou. But we still gotta show up and play.

I truly hope Crowell can and will get stronger and better. If so, then it's gonna be an awesome yr, if not then like SGD says, who cares.


----------



## fairhopebama (Mar 16, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> We should stii be fine against Mizzou. But we still gotta show up and play.
> 
> I truly hope Crowell can and will get stronger and better. If so, then it's gonna be an awesome yr, if not then like SGD says, who cares.



I really think UGA is in for a good year. Their schedule really sets up well for them this year like last not playing Bama, Arky or LSU. Not sure what USCe will have but one would have to think that the east is UGA's barring something crazy. I look forward to seeing you guys in Atlanta for the SECCG. Good Luck.


----------



## MCBUCK (Mar 19, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Going against Mizzou and James Franklin (in their house) without your starting CBs is not the way you want to start SEC play. Hope y'all can pull that one out.



Hopefully he will have to try throwing off his back, and not even get the chance to get a ball anywhere near DGB, or any of his other receivers.



fairhope said:


> I really think UGA is in for a good year. Their schedule really sets up well for them this year like last not playing Bama, Arky or LSU. Not sure what USCe will have but one would have to think that the east is UGA's barring something crazy. I look forward to seeing you guys in Atlanta for the SECCG. Good Luck.



USC Lite, and UT both have huge question marks beside their names.  I just don't know what either will bring.  Right now, I just want to see what happens in the spring game.  personally, I thinkIC has turned a corner and will show th efull extent of his capabilities this fall.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 25, 2012)

Well it looks like Crowell and Ogletree got into it during practice yesterday. It seems Crowell put big Shawn Williams on his back...... It sounds like Crowell is there to compete!! I like what I'm hearing about him this spring!!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 25, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Well it looks like Crowell and Ogletree got into it during practice yesterday. It seems Crowell put big Shawn Williams on his back...... It sounds like Crowell is there to compete!! I like what I'm hearing about him this spring!!!!



Man!!  If he flattened Shawn Williams, that is dang impressive.  I don't think Shawn gets near the credit he deserves.  That is one mean, hard hitting South GA boy.

He got into with Tree?  He aint timid anymore is he?


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 25, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Man!!  If he flattened Shawn Williams, that is dang impressive.  I don't think Shawn gets near the credit he deserves.  That is one mean, hard hitting South GA boy.
> 
> He got into with Tree?  He aint timid anymore is he?



It sounds like the light has come on! I just hope he can keep all that on the fb field! Still have a long summer ahead. The story is over on the dawg bone.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 30, 2012)

Just heard that IC may have eaten some of Rambo's special brownies...


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 30, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Just heard that IC may have eaten some of Rambo's special brownies...



I ate some too!


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 31, 2012)

Dope heads will be dope heads i guess.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 31, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Dope heads will be dope heads i guess.



Wanna brownie Eddie???


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 1, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Wanna brownie Eddie???



No thanks, I'm mature enough to know better.  was in college and am now.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 2, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I ate some too!



Me three.  And they were good.


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 3, 2012)

Bet you are sooo proud of that too.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 3, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Bet you are sooo proud of that too.



Oh I am.  I'm just a slacker pot head.  I'm smart enough to know that kicking them off the team at the first offense won't stop this stuff so that definitely means I support and engage in this behaviour.


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 3, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Oh I am.  I'm just a slacker pot head.  I'm smart enough to know that kicking them off the team at the first offense won't stop this stuff so that definitely means I support and engage in this behaviour.



I knew you'd come around and tell us how you really felt.

I think they should be given another chance, and another, and another, and another,..... that way I could still see them play even though they ain't mature enough to make wise decisions or even pass basic spelling in college, But hey as long as they can run a 40 yrd dash in 4.3 secs, just let em play no matter what.  That's why UGA has been in the Nat Champ hunt the last, uhhh, hmmm let's see 20 yrs now.


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 3, 2012)

You see, kicking them off the team may not make them stop, but at least you want have to keep suspending the same dudes every yr.  Wonder why stanford doesn't have that problem?


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 3, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> I knew you'd come around and tell us how you really felt.
> 
> I think they should be given another chance, and another, and another, and another,..... that way I could still see them play even though they ain't mature enough to make wise decisions or even pass basic spelling in college, But hey as long as they can run a 40 yrd dash in 4.3 secs, just let em play no matter what.  That's why UGA has been in the Nat Champ hunt the last, uhhh, hmmm let's see 20 yrs now.



All this noise about what a problem you have with it...yet you keep watching.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 3, 2012)

Again


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 3, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Again



I hope the bar fighting champ doesn't beat me up.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 3, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> I hope the bar fighting champ doesn't beat me up.



Your good he has matured a lot since his wild college days!


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 3, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Your good he has matured a lot since his wild college days!


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 4, 2012)

LOL, bar fight champ.   I had my butt kicked as many times as I kicked butt.  again bad decisions, and some tough consequences. It worked out good though.

Like I said, if a student knows the punishment before he ever enrolls it may make a huge difference.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 4, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> LOL, bar fight champ.   I had my butt kicked as many times as I kicked butt.  again bad decisions, and some tough consequences. It worked out good though.



Fighting Marines is different than fighting midgets Eddie


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 4, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Fighting Marines is different than fighting midgets Eddie


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 4, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Fighting Marines is different than fighting midgets Eddie



LOL, I ain't gonna fight anyone over a difference in opinion.  I just get tired of reading about UGA's football players doing dumb stuff, and especailly the drug cases. I have no problem with the stoopid stealing a helmet and riding scooters on campus stuff, but the drug use, now yea I do have a problem that. It can jeopardize the team and teammates. Will kicking them off the team make them stop, don't know, but it will let the other players who plan on doing it know what will happen if they do. 

that's all I'm saying, raising the bar and stick to it, why is that so wrong to have a ZERO tolerance rule?  


Let me use this example so some MIGHT grasp the concept.

Say I applied for a job with a railroad company, they have a zero tolerance drug policy, meaning if I test positive ANY TIME during my employment it is automatic termination of my job. Well just say I worked there 1 yr and took a vacation, whuile on vacation I eat some drug brownies, when I retutn to work 2 days later, I'm tested for drugs. I test positive, I lose my job. Now I KNEW THE POLICY BEFORE EVER GOING TO WORK FOR THAT COMPANY, AND IT'S NO ONE ELSE'S FAULT BUT MINE THAT I GOT FIRED.  Why not implement the same rule in college, and enforce it, then I bet the drug problem would curve a little.


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 4, 2012)

Hey huntingdawg, you read this, what are your thoughts on this?  You think I should be fired or just given a few days off without pay?


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 4, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> LOL, I ain't gonna fight anyone over a difference in opinion.  I just get tired of reading about UGA's football players doing dumb stuff, and especailly the drug cases. I have no problem with the stoopid stealing a helmet and riding scooters on campus stuff, but the drug use, now yea I do have a problem that. It can jeopardize the team and teammates. Will kicking them off the team make them stop, don't know, but it will let the other players who plan on doing it know what will happen if they do.
> 
> that's all I'm saying, raising the bar and stick to it, why is that so wrong to have a ZERO tolerance rule?
> 
> ...



I don't know why you so earnestly believe this.  The prospect of getting fired in everyday jobs does not stop people from using drugs because people get fired for it everyday.  That's a lot more serious than getting kicked off of a football team.  So why are you so sure it will work when the consequences aren't nearly as serious as those faced by people that lose their jobs over it?

Got any examples of where having a zero tolerance rule stopped drug use?  Not just something somebody told you one time but a real example that can be verified.  Even one?


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 4, 2012)

Never said it would stop drug use.

here you go,   the town I live in has a great number of granite companies, and there are quite a few that will hire anything that can walk.  But there are a couple of granite companies that have a zero tolerance policy, and they have let several employees go for testing positive. Those same ex employees went down the street and got hired at a shed that didn't have that policy.  Guess which company has one of the fewest accidents and injuries.  Also I've heard a few folks say that if you smoke dope or do any type of drugs, best not try to get a job there. 

they run a clean program, pretty tough standards, did they prevent those dope heads from ever doping again, NOPE, but they did curve the injuries and accidents. Soooo.  Also they have a great reputation and is one of the biggest granite companies in the souht east. 

want me to pm you the name of the company and give their phone number so you can verify it?  I will.

Why do you not care that the players smoke it up and aren't disciplined. 

How would you handle the situation SGD?  

I have a no smoking and alcohol in my house rule> there are kin folks that visit regularly that smoke and drink, but no here. Does that mean they will stop drinking and smoking, NO, But if they can't abide by the rules I set, then don't come over. Really simple, I can't see how you don't see how a zero tolerance will curve the trash from coming in. Sure some will slip thru the cracks, but it will definitely slow it down.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 4, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Never said it would stop drug use.
> 
> here you go,   the town I live in has a great number of granite companies, and there are quite a few that will hire anything that can walk.  But there are a couple of granite companies that have a zero tolerance policy, and they have let several employees go for testing positive. Those same ex employees went down the street and got hired at a shed that didn't have that policy.  Guess which company has one of the fewest accidents and injuries.  Also I've heard a few folks say that if you smoke dope or do any type of drugs, best not try to get a job there.
> 
> ...



Sorry, I just think you're wrong.  People do things that they know are wrong even when they know there are severe consequences.  It happens all the time.

Zero tolerance sounds real tough and fool proof but it isn't.


----------



## RipperIII (Apr 4, 2012)

IT IS REALLY VERY SIMPLE... EMU how do you handle this situation?
Your daughter is a straight "A" student, never misses a day in Church, by all criteria a good kid,....she also likes live music, and attends a show in a closed venue where some kids in her area burn some weed.
The next day she gets tested at school or work...and voila, she's test positive.

What do you do?


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 4, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> IT IS REALLY VERY SIMPLE... EMU how do you handle this situation?
> Your daughter is a straight "A" student, never misses a day in Church, by all criteria a good kid,....she also likes live music, and attends a show in a closed venue where some kids in her area burn some weed.
> The next day she gets tested at school or work...and voila, she's test positive.
> 
> What do you do?



You realize that to him, this is what you just said, "I smoke weed every chance I get.  I love it.  I love other drugs too.  I support that kind of thing."  You know that;s what he thinks that means right?


----------



## RipperIII (Apr 4, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> You realize that to him, this is what you just said, "I smoke weed every chance I get.  I love it.  I love other drugs too.  I support that kind of thing."  You know that;s what he thinks that means right?



 but he is young...


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 4, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> IT IS REALLY VERY SIMPLE... EMU how do you handle this situation?
> Your daughter is a straight "A" student, never misses a day in Church, by all criteria a good kid,....she also likes live music, and attends a show in a closed venue where some kids in her area burn some weed.
> The next day she gets tested at school or work...and voila, she's test positive.
> 
> What do you do?



since you asked me I'll tell you.  I'd be very disappointed in her and would express my displeasure in her. i'd also not let her go to anymore of those venues. Also i'd let her experience what it would be like if she ever did dope up. You know make her think twice.

Now if she went to a spring break party where she knew some of her friends were smoking pot, and claimed she mistakenly ate some mrijuana laced brownies by mistake, yet they were sooo good that she ate a bunch and had no idea they were laced, I'd probably go ballistic.

Now my trun Rippy, how would you handle this situation.

your son who is a good kid and 18 yrs old, goes to a well known beach that is very well known for partying and he goes and gets plastered and ends up in jail overnight. Then when you asked him about it he claims that some "buds" spiked his drink and he didn't know. He claims he didn't know anyone there was drinking or doing drugs, what would you do?  I answered your question, now answer mine.


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 4, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> You realize that to him, this is what you just said, "I smoke weed every chance I get.  I love it.  I love other drugs too.  I support that kind of thing."  You know that;s what he thinks that means right?



Dude you continue to criticize me and my intelligence without knowing me.  I never said that they smoke it up evryday, but when some folks get caught SEVERAL times and are friends with guys that are repeat offenders then yes, they probably d. do you seriously believe that was Rambo's first experience with weed?  really do you.

don't question my intelligence dude when you don't know me. I have a different opinion than you. that's cool, but don't come on here and act like I'm the dufus cause I don't support thug and drug activity.


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 4, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> but he is young...



Dude I ain't that young. I'm 38. old enough to know right from wrong, but heck I've been old enough to know that since a kid.


----------



## K80 (Apr 4, 2012)

It is a good thing I didn't come here to see how Crowell is progressing this spring....


----------



## RipperIII (Apr 4, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> since you asked me I'll tell you.  I'd be very disappointed in her and would express my displeasure in her. i'd also not let her go to anymore of those venues. Also i'd let her experience what it would be like if she ever did dope up. You know make her think twice.
> 
> Now if she went to a spring break party where she knew some of her friends were smoking pot, and claimed she mistakenly ate some mrijuana laced brownies by mistake, yet they were sooo good that she ate a bunch and had no idea they were laced, I'd probably go ballistic.
> 
> ...



BINGO!!! Why would you be disappointed in her?

Did I say that she partook?

You assume that she did, do you not trust the child you raised?

Your love for "zero tolerance" would indicate your dislike for hard, critical thinking...or the responsibility attached to making hard decisions,...fine

It is very plausible that she had nothing at all to do with the pot,...but second hand smoke will be detected for up to 2 weeks after exposure...your baby girl could be totally innocent...except by you.


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 4, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Sorry, I just think you're wrong.  People do things that they know are wrong even when they know there are severe consequences.  It happens all the time.
> 
> Zero tolerance sounds real tough and fool proof but it isn't.



I never said zero tolerance was fool proof but it's alot better than no policy. 

I believe in second chances, and as stated before, I think UGA has finally gotten on the right track, but all I'm saying is, IF that system don't work, tighten it up. I hope you can understand that.

I just believe that schools have become too lax in their disciplinary actions and as a result we have these problems.

Kinda like when they took paddlings out of school, now the teracher can be disrespected and have no authority. wear that butt out and then they will be too embarrassed anwill remember that for a long time. I had my share of paddlings, but never for the same thing, I knew that if I messed up and did that action again, I was going to get it again, and it was painful enough that i didn't want to do it anymore.


----------



## RipperIII (Apr 4, 2012)

EMU, as to the question about my Son,...I'd have already prepared my son for this eventuality, years earlier we'd begin discussions about personal responsibility, possible problems with over indulgence with alcohol and I can assure you, both kids would have experience with alcohol at home before they were let loose to discover things on their own,...so your scenario would be improbable...my son would know that if he fessed up, he'd be punished, but taken care of...but if he wussed up, he'd be severely punished,...you know, "man up" take your medicine and all that.


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 4, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> EMU, as to the question about my Son,...I'd have already prepared my son for this eventuality, years earlier we'd begin discussions about personal responsibility, possible problems with over indulgence with alcohol and I can assure you, both kids would have experience with alcohol at home before they were let loose to discover things on their own,...so your scenario would be improbable...my son would know that if he fessed up, he'd be punished, but taken care of...but if he wussed up, he'd be severely punished,...you know, "man up" take your medicine and all that.



Ok, now swap out alcohol for marijuana, would they be able to experience that from home too before finding out in the world?

and maybe I read this wrong, but did you just say they would have experience with alcohol at home before going out into the world?  isn't it illegal to give alcohol to a minor?  Just asking.

My son has never seen me drunk, and I don't drink, I try to keep him away from that. He has been to 3 UGA games where he saw what alcohol does and how it makes folks act sometimes. He doesn't want to be around that.


----------



## RipperIII (Apr 4, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Ok, now swap out alcohol for marijuana, would they be able to experience that from home too before finding out in the world?
> 
> and maybe I read this wrong, but did you just say they would have experience with alcohol at home before going out into the world?  isn't it illegal to give alcohol to a minor?  Just asking.
> 
> My son has never seen me drunk, and I don't drink, I try to keep him away from that. He has been to 3 UGA games where he saw what alcohol does and how it makes folks act sometimes. He doesn't want to be around that.


pot,...no
alcohol...you better check up on your laws


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm currently awaiting the answer from a couple deputy friends if it's leagal to give your kids under the age of 21 alcohol.

So ripper, AGAIN how would you deal with it if it was pot instead alcohol.  How do you "prepare" you son at home for pot before throwing them to the world to find out themselves?


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 4, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> I never said zero tolerance was fool proof but it's alot better than no policy.
> I believe in second chances, and as stated before, I think UGA has finally gotten on the right track, but all I'm saying is, IF that system don't work, tighten it up. I hope you can understand that.
> 
> I just believe that schools have become too lax in their disciplinary actions and as a result we have these problems.
> ...



1.  When has UGA ever not had a disciplinary policy?  I'm starting to think YOU are high from these posts.

2.  I agree.

3.  Nope, wrong.  That horse has already made it out of the barn and it aint coming back.  Or at least, you would have to cut your losses with every kid above about the fifth grade and institute it with the little ones.  That's the only way that would work.  I live in the country and even down here, trying to shoe horn in paddling in highschool would get some teachers either beaten up or shot.

The world is nothing like it was when you were walking up hill both ways to school.  I don't like it either but you gotta get your head out of this fantasy land that you live in.  It's not like it used to be.  Like I said, it could be reined in if you started with the little ones but these older ones are broken beyond repair.


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 4, 2012)

1. Never said UGA, just that schools in general. 
2. dang we can agree on something
3. Yes, I agree that the older kids can't be fixed, but if they had thier butts tore up while they were young then there woiuldn't be quite as many problems.

i don't live in a fantasy world man, I live in the country too and yes times have cahnged, but that doesn't mean the old principles and ways of doing things won't work like they used too if implemented and carried through properly.

just becaus ethings ain't like they were doesn't mean I gotta agree with em either and I have the right to voice my opinion on the matter no matter how different it is than others.


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 4, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> pot,...no
> alcohol...you better check up on your laws



Just got the answer back. Yes it's illegal to give your child any form of alcohol other than the medicines that have it in them if they are under the age of 21. Those parents could be charged with contributing to the delinquency of a minor. Most of the time the parents won't get in trouble, but it is ILLEGAL and charges could be filed. 

so Ripper, I checked the laws, maybe you should next time.


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm also tired of this thread.   

No more posting on thses from here out from me. If ya'll have no problem with crack head college playas, then ok.  Now we see where the problem lies. No one cares anymore and then those that do are too scared to enforce tough penalties.


----------



## RipperIII (Apr 4, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Just got the answer back. Yes it's illegal to give your child any form of alcohol other than the medicines that have it in them if they are under the age of 21. Those parents could be charged with contributing to the delinquency of a minor. Most of the time the parents won't get in trouble, but it is ILLEGAL and charges could be filed.
> 
> so Ripper, I checked the laws, maybe you should next
> 
> time.



Don't have to, I can assure you that I'm covered.


----------



## RipperIII (Apr 4, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> I'm currently awaiting the answer from a couple deputy friends if it's leagal to give your kids under the age of 21 alcohol.
> 
> So ripper, AGAIN how would you deal with it if it was pot instead alcohol.  How do you "prepare" you son at home for pot before throwing them to the world to find out themselves?



can you not read?


----------



## RipperIII (Apr 4, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> I'm also tired of this thread.
> 
> No more posting on thses from here out from me. If ya'll have no problem with crack head college playas, then ok.  Now we see where the problem lies. No one cares anymore and then those that do are too scared to enforce tough penalties.


BTW,...you started this mess about the "parenting issue"


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 4, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 4, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Bump



So..... How is Crowell doing in Spring practice so far?


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 4, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> So..... How is Crowell doing in Spring practice so far?



Good from all accounts.  Said to have a lot better attitude too.  Must be the weed.  Honeybadger must have put him in contact with his people.


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 4, 2012)

Hope he's a lot tougher than last yr.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 4, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> So..... How is Crowell doing in Spring practice so far?



He's doing good...... I hear he's got the munchies all the time though.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 4, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Good from all accounts.  Said to have a lot better attitude too.  Must be the weed.  Honeybadger must have put him in contact with his people.



The "Spice" does not give you the mood swings like real pot does. Plus it gives players sharper vision and knocks a 1/10 of a sec off their 40 time.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 5, 2012)

A. M bump


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 5, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> A. M bump



Ok, now you're just stirring the pot


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 5, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> The "Spice" does not give you the mood swings like real pot does. Plus it gives players sharper vision and knocks a 1/10 of a sec off their 40 time.



I wonder if having torn ligaments in your ankle is excuse enough to have to come out of games.  Because as it turns out, that's what he was playing with last year.  Still tried to go but would eventually have to take himslef out of the game.  What a wimp.  It's only torn ligaments.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 5, 2012)

Ligaments smigaments... what a wuss!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 5, 2012)

Evening bump....


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 5, 2012)

Hey ehhrbodi


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 6, 2012)

Am bump


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 6, 2012)

Happy Easter weekend everybody.


----------



## riprap (Apr 6, 2012)

roll tide...


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 6, 2012)

riprap said:


> roll tide...


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 6, 2012)

Are you going for five pages, I think you can make it with a few more bumps.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 7, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Are you going for five pages, I think you can make it with a few more bumps.



I'm just trying to keep his name at the top. After g day next sat this thread will be on fire!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 8, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## Les Miles (Apr 27, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I know it's early, but I dont have much else to do. Anyway I just wanted to start this thread in wake of alot rumors coming out of Athens about Crowell. His freshmen numbers were pretty dang good seeing as how he was on the sidelines ALOT! This article brings to light about how much time he missed. Enloy it!!! http://www.dawgbark.net/blog.aspx?blog=399



So how did he do during Spring practice?


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 27, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> So how did he do during Spring practice?


He's #1 on the depth chart. 100% healthy!


----------



## brownceluse (May 1, 2012)

Lets have a good summer IC!!! Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (May 1, 2012)

He's been on the right track since the season ended.  He just needs to keep it up.


----------



## brownceluse (May 2, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> He's been on the right track since the season ended.  He just needs to keep it up.



Yes he does!


----------



## brownceluse (May 15, 2012)

I seen him today at a gas station in Athens! He was handing out tracks for the local church. I think he will be ok this summer. Go Dawgs!


----------

